# My Photography



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, so I am posting my photography.
The links go to the photo on my flickr account.
I hope you like them!!

One
Two
Three
Four
Five
Six
Seven
Eight
Nine
Ten
The Rest are here


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

The peacock is amazing! And Luke...omfg! :blushed: 

I will look at the rest in a bit. I have some in my profile too, but I don't have a very good camera.

OK saw the rest...

Beatles - awesome colors
Merry go round - wow stunning
Mirror mirror - intricate
converse - <3
Luke - *melts*
Old cars.. - love that green color
Drank bottle - very nice
This one thing - i like it


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you very much! That picture of the peacock was taken in my aunts backyard. The photo of Luke was taken last year at their concert, I was so close to him!
My teacher told me, "It's not about the camera, it's about the photographer."


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree to a point. I have no issue with the composition or subject matter. Sometimes I want to capture things and my camera can't manage it. Then again maybe it's just me.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a cheap point and shoot vacation type camera.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh. I have a sony dcs h-7. I haven't used in a while, as I misplaced my charger. :/


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Your pictures are great. I hope to see more.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Made a video of some of my photography.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a great eye for the beauty in the everyday world.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

Good shots, very sharp.


----------

